# Recommend books?



## Bushi1971 (Mar 21, 2018)

So as I anxiously sit and wait to hear the outcome of the vote on my petition I was wondering what books you would recommend for someone just starting their journey? I like to read history and would like to pick something up.


----------



## coachn (Mar 21, 2018)

Bushi1971 said:


> So as I anxiously sit and wait to hear the outcome of the vote on my petition I was wondering what books you would recommend for someone just starting their journey? I like to read history and would like to pick something up.


Congratulations!

Two recommendations:

Building Boaz is for Apprentices.
The Craft Unmasked! is for those who want to know what is going on behind the scenes.
Yes, I wrote them.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 22, 2018)

Please don't read anything that claims to tell the events of the degrees.  It's too much like searching out the Christmas presents as a kid then spoiling the surprise for yourself.  Put yourself into the care of your new friends and trust they will take good care of you.  eventually you will be asked about a higher level of who you trust so this trust is a practice run.

Read all you like on Masonic history or philosophy.  Or popular summary books like Freemasonry for Dummies.

Once you have taken your first degree there will be a lot of work between degrees.  Plan to work on that to the exclusion of other Masonic studies until you have presented your Master Mason proficiency.  The amount of work per degree is roughly one college lower division undergraduate class.  Degrees are earned not given.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi there,
You should ask your Proposer whether there is history of the Grand Lodge that your Lodge is under and read that for starters.


----------



## vinceatwork (Mar 24, 2018)

Bushi 1971,

A very interesting book, *The Beginning of Masonry*, written in 1916 by Frank C. Higgins, will, I am sure, stimulate your interest in reading more about Freemasonry.  You can read it freely here:
http://www.freemasonryresearchforumqsa.com/higgins-beginningofmasonry.php

*Freemasonry for Dummies*, as suggested by Bro. dfreibur, is a very a good read for beginners (and old-timers as well).

For Masonic history and philosophy, the most exhaustive (1,750 pages) book I know is: *The Three Oldest Records of the Masonic Fraternity* written by a German philosopher and brother, Karl Christian Friedrich Krause, in 1820.  You can read it here: http://www.freemasonryresearchforumqsa.com/kraus/000-english-page-001.php

When you are done with these, and you want to read more, let me know: I’ll give you more links.
Have fun!


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bushi1971 said:


> So as I anxiously sit and wait to hear the outcome of the vote on my petition I was wondering what books you would recommend for someone just starting their journey? I like to read history and would like to pick something up.



Hello, How are you?. 

The first book I would recommend is called THE KYBALION, attributed to Hermes Trismegisto, known as the Three Times Big.

As you read this book, you will understand the 7 Laws of the Universe, which I believe is essential for you to open your mind and incorporate the knowledge that you will obtain in the future.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> Hello, How are you?.
> 
> The first book I would recommend is called THE KYBALION, attributed to Hermes Trismegisto, known as the Three Times Big.
> 
> As you read this book, you will understand the 7 Laws of the Universe, which I believe is essential for you to open your mind and incorporate the knowledge that you will obtain in the future.



Its still by the tree initiates. Hermes had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 9, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Its still by the tree initiates. Hermes had nothing to do with it.



The Three Initiates are responsible for their authorship, to bring it to modernity, but the knowledge written there is attributed to the teachings of Hermes Trismegisto.

A big greeting, thanks for your contribution.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> The first book I would recommend is called THE KYBALION, attributed to Hermes Trismegisto, known as the Three Times Big.



That's a very intense recommendation for a newbie.  Nice.

Be cautioned that many are not interested in such topics.  And that's okay.


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 9, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> That's a very intense recommendation for a newbie.  Nice.
> 
> Be cautioned that many are not interested in such topics.  And that's okay.



Hi. Ok, I'll take your recommendation into account. Greetings.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 11, 2018)

I always suggest not reading anything until you are raised. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

